# Mid Winter Oval Bash



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

*Mich. Mid Winter Oval Bash*

On Feb. 10 East Bay Hobbies In Houghton Lake Mich. Will Be Holding Their First Big Race On Their New Tear Drop Shaped Oval Track. The Main Class To Be Run Is Stock 4 In. Flexi With A Parma 16d Sealed Motor. Body To Be Late Model Stock Car. First Place Will Be $100.00. Other Classes Will Be Run With At Least 4 Cars To Make A Class, Prize Money To Be Determined By Number Of Entries. For More Info Please Call Eddie At 989-302-1079 DOORS WILL BE OPEN AT 3 PM WITH RACES TO START AT 8 PM


----------

